# Protection of a selection's highlights



## lightroomer (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

if I want to protect the hightlights I do following: I change to channels and click on the RGB channel during holding CTRL.

This is valid for the entire image. But how can I do this, if I have a selection in place and just want to protect the selection's highlights?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't have Photoshop on this machine, but google around intersecting selections and you should come up with a solution.  The Ctrl-click on the channel is just creating a selection.


----------

